# everything seems to take too long



## eve2005 (May 3, 2012)

I'm pretty new to this site so still getting my bearings but i was wondering if it is normal to feel like the tests and treatment seems to be taking SOO long my partner and i have been ttc for 4 years and in that time iv watched 22 pregnancies go by and i get quite jealous of the ladies that do get to have that joy (i find myself staying away from friend's that fall pregnant for a little wile so i can get over it and be Happy for them) and as time goes by i just feellike everything is taking just SOO long


----------



## w2b a mummy lawson (May 10, 2012)

hi eve2005 
i am new too i waited for ages for my first app at the f clinic. i know how it feels like seeing friends


----------



## w2b a mummy lawson (May 10, 2012)

sorry on phone lol yeah seeing friends getting pregnant 2 of my sisters in laws have just had babies even tho i love


----------



## w2b a mummy lawson (May 10, 2012)

them its just not the same and most of my friends had babies at the same time so i have been pushed out sorry againlolxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Everything is a wait when you're facing investigations and treatment on the nhs.
We went to the gp's after 3 years of trying and were fobbed off....and I didn't push it for the fear of what I'd be told .... that I'd never have children.
Fast forward many more years, lots of tears and heartbreak - and finally began ICSI treatment at 39, while I was cradling my longed for first born, my peers were welcoming their grandkids !!!!

Wishing you all the very very best of luck with your journeys - anything you want is right here - the ladies on here are wonderful and very supportive.
Sheila


----------



## eve2005 (May 3, 2012)

thank you for that reasurance luckly enough i never got pushed away becase of my age as im 22 and as the doc put it 'you shouldnt be having to try for that long at your age' but we been going for test for nearly a year and it just feels kinda like were not getting any where and now the hospital have just changed the fertility service here, i feel like iv been left in limbo and its like how many more tests do you have to do and we have chosen not to tell our familys what we are doing as we want it to be for us if you get what i mean (thats how i found this website)so dont realy have many people to talk to about it and my frustrations with waiting and watching others in their joy


----------

